# 1940'S HARTMAN'S MOUNTAIN DEW BOTTLE



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

LOL! I can't stop laughing! Ok you gotta check out this auction, if for nothing more than to point and laugh. Submitted for your approval, an individual who thinks that his 1930's Hartman's 12oz is not only rare but a 1940's Mountain Dew bottle, add to that the starting bid of $850, and you have an astounding and ballsy auction. In reality the 12oz Hartman's bottle was used for bottling Pepsi-Cola and maybe Old Colony, if we give him the benefit of a doubt, maybe there is a long chance that they might have bottled Mountain Dew for their own consumption in a bottle similar to this; however, these were more prominent in the 1930's as Pepsi started trying to standardize their bottles in the early 1940's. No matter how much rope you give him, this bottle isn't worth anywhere near $850 unless it actually had a Mountain Dew paper label on it, which it doesn't. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/1940S-HARTMANS-MOUNTAIN-DEW-BOTTLE-VERY-RARE-/220660482137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0







 The most you would get for one of these is about ten bucks. I guess the guy is looking for an $840 profit. LOL! I just can't stop laughing.


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 27, 2010)

BTW the picture posted is of one of Madman's Hartman's bottles, which I had to post due to the lousy angles the auctioneer used to show his bottle.


----------



## madman (Aug 27, 2010)

wow hey morb the bottle in my picture dates from 1939 to 1942


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 28, 2010)

I too saw that auction, morb...even pointed it to the wife.   rotflmao!
 Even  more fun(and funny ) are the lots offering
   super common junk acl bottles in beat-to-death-no-acl-remaining condition.
 Whoa,dudes...get a grip!   lmao


----------



## Dragon0421 (Aug 28, 2010)

If he sells it i am rich. I will sell what i have for half price. Taking numbers now. Lol


----------



## Anthonicia (Aug 29, 2010)

I just noticed this on ebay myself and was going to post something about it here too.  Wishful thinking I guess huh?  His imagination is about 850$ worth?


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2011)

this bottle may have been the one with the mtn dew paper lable!


----------



## madman (Jan 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: madman
> 
> this bottle may have been the one with the mtn dew paper lable!


 new info


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 9, 2011)

Maybe, maybe not. Without the label it really doesn't matter. It's just a Hartman's shoulder embossed, and not worth a but load of money. Clear soda in clear glass is kinda unlikely, that usually gets reserved for tonic waters.


----------

